# Youtube Video. 2 pairs spawning at the same time in 1 tank



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I just wanted to share the youtube video I came across to. A Tropheus Mpulungu pair and Tropheus Duboisi pair breeding at the same time in 1 tank.

Hahaha. I find it interesting that two pairs spawned at the same time in 1 tank. Especially that close to each other.

Curious to know if any other cichlid fish keepers had this happen to them in the past.

*PS I Don't Know Where To Post This Thread. Feel Free To Move It To The Right Section Mods. Thanks 

Tropheus Mpulungu & Tropheus Duboisi Breeding - YouTube


----------

